# New venture



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I just thought i'd share a couple o pics of the new shop...Strictly Aquatics (Kirkcaldy, Fife)...been hard work for all concerned but finally open the doors tomorrow....... woohoo


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice looking set up. 

Hope you have fish in there for tomorrow!


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

yup all fish and equipement are in and fish will be for sale towards the end of the month.


----------



## LeeOgram (Jan 30, 2010)

looks really nice, Casco Europe do amazing work


----------



## rarrotSD (Jan 1, 2010)

The Shop looks fantastic and certainly has had lots of work - I wish you alll the best and hope you have great success!
I should be along in a couple of weeks (with my wallet!) - see you then!
David :2thumb:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

The more the merrier. and yeah casco's done us proud.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

here's the missing image from 1st post lol....


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome I will be paying a visit soon


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

Georgous looking shop!
Shame you're in Scotland. It looks a lot better than the one I go to.
Best of luck. 
What types of fishies are you selling then?


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

gonna be selling all cold and tropical. Not doing marine the now but may do in future. Some amazing tanks for sale and so many we can order in to suit everyones needs.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, nice shop. The tanks look nice and roomy too. Hope you have great success with this new 'venture'!


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks for all the comments. all going well so far.


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

looks good... a bit far away for me but i may have to go on a day out to come see it in person!


----------

